# IUI 2006 Bump Club



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hiya Girls, 

Since getting my BFP at the weekend, I have been wondering where to post! I am still checking in with the IUI girlies, but I also want somewhere to write about being pg without being insensitive. The IUI Girls turned BFP are very busy being mommies - quite right too - so I decided to set up this thread for anyone who gets a BFP this year. I know there are already a few - Lucy, Charliezoom, VB, so come join in and we can whinge about sore boobs, spending every ten minutes going to the loo or vomiting.... etc, etc! I also want somewhere to come with my panics (fairly frequent at the moment), while remaining loyal to the IUI thread that has just been such as source of support and inspiration to me. 

So the me stuff - BFP confirmed on Sunday 2nd April, due date 8th December, first scan on 13/04. I'll feel a lot better once I get past 8 weeks, but whatever happens to me, there should be a place for us girlies enjoying this moment in our lives. 

Let's get started then! 

Leoarna


----------



## ally b (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Leonarna,

Just wanted to say   on your  . My baby should be due around the same time as your's I'm going for a scan on the 11th of April, got a   23rd of March.

I think the best board for you to look on is the 'bun in the oven'. Then you can access trimesters and general pregnancy chit chat. If you want to start a new branch you might be better putting it there  , I found it easier to find stuff before I was pregnant on the site  , never sure where to look.

If you want to chat about anything, as we are at a similar stage we might be experiencing the same thing , currently feel very sick, headache, neckache, sore and heavy boobs, but other than that it's all good  .

Luv and hugs
Ally


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ally, thanks for posting. I have been checking in with the trimester thread, but not ready to leave the safety of the IUI pages! I see you're in my second favourite county (after Devon) - I used to go to college in Leeds, and I love Yorkshire. Devon only rates higher for being warmer and therefore, easier to garden in! Great kitten piccy! Leoarna x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Leonara and Ally,

Great idea setting up this thread. I lurk on the 'Bun in the Oven' boards, but still don't feel ready to post there. I still post on the 'IUI turned IVF' and the girls on there are great but I don't want to be insensitive to them and it still seems too early for the 'IUI BFP' thread.

I'm 10 weeks today - wow that feels strange - EDD 2/11. Feeling sick but luckily eating makes it go away so have a big belly already   .

Good luck for your scans. It is amazing to see the little bean and does let you relax for a bit, unfortunately I am now stressing again and can't wait for the 12 wk scan.

Look forward to chatting with you.

D x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

What a great idea this one was!! I haven't posted properly for ages as didn't really know where to go, bun in the oven would be the most obvious but again didn't feel ready to leave the iui boards.

My bfp was confirmed on 15/02 (dh wanted me to do it on valentines day but as was dreading it anyway didn't want to do it a day early!!) through egg share ivf. I am exactly 11 weeks today. My 12 week can is booked for 20/04 so will be 13 weeks by then!!

Apart from big and soreish boobs, usually when I lie down at night, not really any other symptoms to speak of. Had a nasty bout of nausea but it only lasted a week then disapperared  , but I'm not complaining!!  

Have found out that the lady who received my eggs is also pregnant so that was a real boost for me. I sincerely hope she has a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lovely to have somewhere to post at last, thanks


xxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shazia,

Nice to 'see' you. 

Glad to hear that you are doing well. You must be really excited about your 13 week scan.

Great news about the leady that you donated your eggs to. She must be so happy and you should be really proud of yourself.

Take care,

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

What a fab idea, agree with Doods in not really belonging on the IUI turned IVF anymore, although I do still post on there.

Well I got my BFP on  27 Feb, tested one day early   , had my first scan and have one little bean onboard with and EDD of 6th November.

Seeing my midwife on Saturday so will find out when my next scan is.... only tend to scan once at 16 wks down here, but we are going to pay for the nuchal translucency scan which is done at 12 weeks.

Have had horrendous m/s but thankfully it now seems to be easing, and even managed to eat a proper meal last night - went out for a meal to!!!

Looking forward to chatting to you all more and comparing pregnancies!!!!

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I wanted to congratulate you all on your BFP's, what wonderful news to have so many recently.  I also wanted to say that we have a few pregant ladies on the BFP thread and you are most welcome to join us if you want.  We'd love to have you!  But no problem if you'd rather have your own thread!

Anyway, any advice etc that you need, just pop over.

Take care,

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Firstly Huge  on all the  fellow  ladies! Top to have you all with us and to see such success this year!! yipppeee! 

I am a bit mixed  about this new Bumps Club Thread as the whole point of IUI girls BFP is for pregnant ladies and mummies. When I was on it last year it was much busier with bumps than it has been recently, it would be busier if you all came over!! It is really great over there, lovely ladies which would be made lovelier if you all came on too!, great chats, so compassionate, understanding, good ears, lots of fun and lots of advice, some girls have converted to IVF, some have twins, some singleton, etc etc so you get a good varied group of top and ace support! - what more could you ask for ?! 

It doesn't just have mummies on it but Pregnant mums with bumps too!

I understand that we all need a place to go but that is what BFP thread is for. It is for now when PG and when we have had our bubs. We can interact with mums and each other as bumps people. The joy is learning what the mum's experiences are so that we can share those experiences and take them with us into motherhood - which is top and so exciting!  Plus have our moans and groans too and panics and stresses shared with other bumps and mums (they had a bump B4 the bubs!) .

*I am not normally one to grumble but what the hell for once I will..*.
I do find it gets very dis-jointed when lots of threads start up all for the same thing. (bun in the oven, IUI BFP girls and now Bump club)
It'd be easier if you all came over to the IUI girls BFP thread as that is exactly what it is for. 
Have you not persevered with it as it has been a bit quiet? But it will be busier over there is you all came onto it!!!!!!!!  
PLEASE come over to IUI BFP Thread and lets be one happy family in one place, surely we are all lovely enough to get on in one place?  

I don't want to  mustn't grumble! OK my moan is over! 

Lots and lots of love and  from Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

I think I agree with Charlie, at first I thought .... "Am I going to get in trouble letting another sideline thread start up" .... and then I thought seeing as those who posted sounded so thrilled to have somewhere to post that I would let it go and see what happens.

Its just the IUI thread is meant to be for just that, but becuase we have such a tight community and no one wanted to leave and go else where, we started the BFP, then eth IUI turned IVF and now the IUI Friends, all of which work really well and I am very happy to have them here, but I do worry that if we start more segregation that I might be forced to move some friends to there relevant boards, does that make sense ?

The mummies hardly get any chance to post these days, but the support they can give and answer so many questions is unwaivering, I won't stop this thread, but I would encourage you to post on the BFP as we would love top have you.

Candy x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Charlie, Minkey and Candy,

I'll be honest ladies and say that I have been reading the IUI turned BFP thread and feeling like it was mainly mums; I obviously have no objections to that, but knew that my issues would be different, and didn't want to bore you going on about every minor panic when you're busy DOING it! However, I also had a feeling that your legitimate objections might get raised, so, as I have no desire to rock the FF boat, I will happily move over.... You up for that Doods, Shazia and Ally? 

Leoarna x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

I will be really honest and hope with all my heart that I don't offend anyone. I was so pleased to have this thread as I feel very happy here as we are all in the same boat and relatively at the same stage. I too have been over to the iui bfp thread and couldn't find one pregnant person that was posting just mums. This is by no way a criticism its just how I found it.

Shazia xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Wow - a bit of controversy surrounding this thread. 

Candy and Minkey - I'm sorry if this thread has caused problems but I have to agree with Shazia that I was very happy to see it set up. It is not that I don't want to join the BFP thread, but there does seem to be a very big gap between the recent BFPs and the toddler mums who regularly post on that board. I do feel that it will be helpful to talk to them, but at the stage where we are just worrying about getting to our scan dates it still seems too far away.

I did notice your suggestion of doing a who is who on the BFP thread which might help, but I still think it is nice to get to know people in the same situation.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Candy, strong feelings abound. What are your thoughts, as moderator?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Shazia & Doods - I'm very sorry that you have felt alienated from coming over to IUI BFP thread. 
I went to over to the Bun in the Oven "waiting for a scan thread" then from 7wks I've posted on BFP from then on so I, Victoria-In-London, Billie, Elly (who is a mum who's just gotten pg again), Professor Waffle,  Miss Jules,  Katie 165, and some other other BFP bumps have all been posting during Feb/March 06, admittedly along with some mums too. But that is more bumps than we have on here! I have found it hard to get constant feedback as people aren't posting very often as they are busy etc. But I hoped that new bumps would join and not that we'd need a new thread. 

I appreciate Candy has let this thread stay for now and if it gives support that is fab but I am confused as to where it goes and it's purpose long term. Surely once we have a baby and want to stay with new found friends it will become alienated to new bumps which in turn will cause the same feelings to others that one is feeling now with IUI BFP Girls thread?    

Do we create a linage so that Bumps Thread is until we have given birth and then we go to BFP thread to become mummies? Or do we go over to the BFP when we are 20wks and feel safe and able to relate to mummies more? Does this become like the Bun in the Oven First tri & Waiting for the first scan threads? Surely we are just creating a new thread that does exactly the same thing but in more than one location?

Leoarna has come over now, Lucy is due over when she is ready, she is posting on IUI still until she is ready. As we are all at the same stage we can support each other wherever we post, Bumps or IUI BFP thread. 

It does feel a bit messy! 
I'd like to know what to do myself as I am in a quandary over this too! I want companionship, support, chats with the girls on here and, I have made very good friends with fellow bumps (sadly I lost my lil one, so they are now mums and want to support me now) and mums last yr but I'd like to be in touch with other bumps too. I don't want to have to post in two places, that really would be daft!

Candy - I call on you too hun!

I feel a bit lost and I don't want to, my life has plenty enough stress in it as it is without this too, so please help.  

Love Charlie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just been reading about this quandry as Candy asked for my advice..seems like you are working thru it all..maybe without a decison yet, but i just wanted to say its sooooooooo lovely to see you all going about it in a civilsed way..so often on other boards things have ended up in slanging matches which is horrid 
the IUI board has always been built on something very special, i dont know why or how it happened but theres something shining over this board...such very special people with big hearts, and so far in the 2 years i've been here there has never been a bust up. when issues arise theres always been a way of sorting it out in the end. believe me, I know exactly what its like not feeling like you belong anywhere, and thats why the 'Friends' board came about.. i was having a few issues, typed them out to get them off my chest and het presto we got a solution, whish has been a great success 

keep talking girls..and it'll all sort itself out

kj x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Candy, what are the implications of us duplicating bun in the oven threads here in IUI? Not sure I understand.... I gotta say I do like Charlie's idea of staying here until 20 wks / birth, but not if it's a problem. Sure we'd all get by on IUI BFP too. Confused - and had no idea I would create such feeling! 

Leoarna


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Leoarna, Its very hard for me to dedicate allot of time today as my son is busy crawling (Its new to him and keeps climbing up and bumping his head) and we are off to a birthday party shortly, buut I have decided to let this thread stay, but will be making some changes and posting a "Sticky" thread to say what long term threads are available for people to post in, but I do not want to alinate anyone, I would rather people post where they want than not post, does that make sense ?

My comment regarding other threads, is purely if you look at the IVF section for example they purely have threads on topic i.e IVF you may get an odd question about something else, but not a thread that continues month in month out, once someone wants to post about pregnancy/babies blah blah they move other to the other threads i.e mummies place to chat etc, I believe that this really does help those who have not yet got their dream and its hard to see other posts, but the IUI girls have always been different, we have always stuck together and wanted to keep all the threads here so we never lost touch with anyone, my only fear was that one day one of the big guns (Tony, Mel etc   ) might make me move some of the threads to their relevant homes, I know we have been very lucky in keeping the IUI meets thread here to, which really has its own home to.... just don't wnat to keep pushing it and not having Holly around to help me at the moment makes this a little harder, anyhow the decision has been made and I hope everyone is happy, Charlie sweetie will pm you later and sort all this out tonight, but I can't at the moment as I must get ready and sort my man out x 

Candy x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Leoarna - are you thinking Trimesters or Bumps Not Mums yet style thread that boots one out to BFP when you get to a certain stage? I know some people will cling on but naturally we all get to a stage of readiness to go as we feel we don't belong somewhere. 
I am very sad that the BFP Thread has not been what it was last year, we had loads of us bumps on there. For me this whole issue is dragging up memories of Willow's pregnancy too which i am finding hard   . I just wanted to, as Candy beautifully put it, come back home to the BFP thread where they all felt I belonged. But I am not getting much communication over there as mums are busy. BUT that will be us one day and it feels blooming unfair to discount their superb input which they give so well and so compassionately when they have time. I hoped more bumps would join and that the balance would be restored.

Hun don't feel bad you started this, it is obvious people are feeling alienated but as Keemjay has said we just need to find the solution.

For my penniesworth I really do think the best solution is to stick with the BFP as more Bumps are over there than here and we can support each other over there too as we are all at a similar stage. We'll grow together.
BFP has worked in this way for several years and i see no reason why it shouldn't. i have seen it work but i admit it isn't working well at the moment for bumps. I do however believe that with the right people and personalities we can make it work for both bumps and mums. I am concerned about segregation but also alientating people.

Candy - thanks hun. We'll speak later, have a top time at the birthday party and hope Jacob's head is not too sore!

Much love and hope we all have a great weekend planned!

Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Just seen Candy's post on BFP.

Looks like we are over here then girlies.

Leoarna - Oh OMG that is miles! How did you get to have a clinic that far away?!
Enjoy gardening, and napping! What are you doing garden wise?

Shazia - your same dates as me, how cool is that!
Doods - i hope the sickness is bearable.
Ally - good luck for the scan on Tuesday.

I'll move over here for a while then I guess and I'll have to catch up with some of the BFP guys when I have enough time to post in two places!

Love Charlie xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi KJ,

Thanks for your thoughts.  Candy - I hope we can resolve the situation so that it doesn't just land on you to make the decision!

KJ is right that IUI is a very special board and I'm sure we all want to hang around here with the people we care about. I know that I feel overwhelmed reading the 'Bun in the Oven' boards as there are so many new girls and I just don't have the time to get to know them all. 

I guess if more of us 'bumps' had the courage to post on the BFP thread earlier then this situation wouldn't have arisen, but as I said before I felt out of place amid mummies and 30+ weekers. It is scary enough chatting to people at the same stage as I feel like I am jinxing my pg. 

Charlie - I can understand your frustration and think that you were very brave to move to the BFP board when you did, but I guess it is easier if you already know people there. As for your question about when we would move over from Bumps to BFPs  I don't know the answer to that. I thought I would feel happier after my 7 week scan, now I think everything will ok after my 12 week scan but realistically I probably won't believe everything is going to be ok until I have my little one in my arms - an then I'm sure I'll find lots of other things to worry about   .

I guess there are two options
- Either we have a bumps thread and a babies/mummies thread or,
- Us bumps all agree to take the plunge to join the BFP board

Any thoughts ladies?

D x

Ok - just wrote all of that and then saw Candys post. Thanks Candy   

Now there are more new posts to read.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Really quick... argghh I stuck my oar in just as you were resolving, you post makes me want to cry Charlie you have been through so much and so specia to us, why don't you all vote then to stay here or go to BFP and i will se ethe result tonight and that will decide everything, I won't make it anonomous, so just vote yes or no, ta


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Candy,

Well I think it is obvious what I want! I want to be in BFP - my reasons...

It can work if bumps of an early stages come over, it can work, it always has, no one is intimidating and no one makes you feel odd for being early, everyone who is further on was at an early stage once too and wishes to give that person the help and support they needed themselves at that stage. They also understand that no matter what we will not relax until we have the bubs safe in our arms and can help us through those anxieties - they had that too!

I believe we can all get on in one place.

On a more personal level I have got to know the mums last year and the new mums and bumps I didn't know over the past few weeks.

BFP girls show you it can happen, when my world fell apart last year they kept me going, I was devasted to loose my baby but seeing them with theirs on the way or in their arms reassured me i could get there again, they gave me hope. Their support and those around me stopped me having a total breakdown but helped me keep it together enough to get back on with TTC and then back on with TX. There came a time when I had to leave BFP as it was inappropriate for me to stay and so off I went to imbetweenies thread, then back to IUI Girls, I got to know new people and to grow. I'm back with my BFP (I got there again!) and have a tough journey ahead but I hope to be in the place that for me has been the safest haven I have ever experienced the IUI BFP Girls. 

Nice of you to say I'm brave Doods (I went on there at 7wks last yr knowing no-one and being terrified as I have had a MC before) but we all have to get out of our comfort zone and take the plunge into something a bit new once in a while or how do we ever grow?

I've been through a lot in the last year and it would mean a lot to have familiar friends helping me through the next few months which for me are going to be blooming hard.

I don't want anyone to feel alienated and I know the BFP girls will feel devastated to know that you felt that way. 
I do however wish to have more constant contact like on IUI Girls when you are having TX and not feel left to get on with it alone.

I hope we can find a solution and one that we all feel as comfortable as possible with, it will mean a compromise somewhere as we are all slightly different people with different lives, experiences and pregnancies but i do hope we can all support each other and get on. (Not as KJ said other threads get into a fight! Thank God we are special and can appreciate each others point of view!).

Sorry to make you a bit  Candy but I feel really torn by this!

We all need stability and support, advice and companionship, love and hope. I think there is a place for this, lets find it! 

My Vote - *NO to new bumps thread, YES to BFP Thread.*

 Charlie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Not sure i am the right one to post, but will admit to having been rather quiet on the other thread,
I'm sure i speak for all the ladies there, that we would welcome you with open arms.
Maybe we could even offer some reassurance ( if needed ) as many of the thoughts / niggles you guys are having, some of us have been thru before  

Charlie - I was so chuffed to see you back with us and I'm sorry i havent been around to chatter to, Promise i will post / communicate more often whichever board you are on  

To everyone else - I wish you a wonderful happy pg, and hope to chat to you soon,

Lots of love  
Looby xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

God. Just caught up on all the controversy! Saw Candys post and though it was something she had decided to do and I am like 'whatever - happy to go along with what anyone suggests as it made sense.

It is nice to stay where you know and the peeps that you know. I never went to Bun in the Oven boards apart from a couple of posts as didn't know them and all the IUI girls are so spesh so I stayed here. However on a personal level I haven't been posting so much as I used to as am in late pregnancy limbo at the mo and not too many of the BFP'ers have been posting or have gone to Bun in the Oven I guess.  

If you haven't posted often then you don't perhaps have the same affinity with people as some of the regular iui posters have but the last thing we want to do is get cliquey.

My suggestion is that you should post where you want and with the people that make you happy but any new threads which are intended as stayers should be run by Candy first. She is the moderator and we don't know the restrictions that she has to 'work' under, does a v good job whilst v busy and it is only courteous.

Just my 2 pence worth. 

Jules
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

I'm happy to go with the flow as long as there is somewhere I can talk to my fellow IUI bumps   .

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, ok we have 1 vote for BFP, 1 for whatever,  leoarna, Jules, Shazia and any other bump ladies can you vote please, I will be back when Jacobs tucked up in bed 8ish but will leave this open till Sunday morning so that we can have everyone input.

But no one is stopping people posting where they feel most comfortable so Jules/Charlie anyone feel free to stay where you are now, Charlie will reply to pm when little man is asleep x

LOve to all C x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just putting my twopenneth in too!  I'm really sad to see that people haven't found it welcoming on the BFP thread and have created their own.  There are at least 5 or 6 of us regular posters who are currently pregnant and although at different stages, are able to support one another.  In addition, it's been so reassuring for me to get tips and support from recent mummies as they have been through what we're experiencing now - it's been totally invaluable to me and I wouldn't want to miss it for the world.  

I will be staying on BFP and hope all recent BFP ladies will soon join us and continue what is an excellent thread!!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to post my thoughts. I set up the thread originally when I got a BFP as wanted to stay in touch with IUI girls and there were quite a few who got BFP at same time and it didn't seem appropriate to keep posting on IUI girls thread. I suppose because a lot of us were pregnant at the same time it has evolved that a lot of us have now got older babies. I would love to see it as a thread for people who were pregnant and had babies as it can offer a lot of reassurance. Also one of these mummy's is pregnant again and a few are trying. I know alot of us who are mummy's don't post as regularly as we used to, but at least if people are posting in one place there is more chatting, posting and feedback. At the end of the day people should post where they feel happy but as an IUI mummy I like keeping in touch with other mums and also people who have IUI BFP as its great to hear of more successes. Also some people have a link and history with other people, Charliezoom..I love keeping in touch with you, and would miss you if you were on different thread!
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Leoarna - just left a message on the BFP thread... let us know how you're doing hun (causing anarchy by the looks of things!!!!  )

lots of love to you
xxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I be honest girls - and this isn't a plea for pity - but I am stunned by how much hassle I have caused. I had to stop checking the thread yesterday as I was just getting more and more overwhelmed. I have never been part of an online community before this one, so maybe I don't appreciate the conventions and etiquette. This site has been an amazing friend to me over the last month, and I do not want to rock the boat. I simply want to be amongst people in my situation.

I have just read all of the posts since I was last on line, and I need to say;
1) I'm happy to go with the consensus and move over to BFP
2) I'm sorry to those for whom all this has been a headache while they are busy (Candy!) and/or it has brought up some difficult stuff (Charlie)

Leoarna x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

It seems that we are upsetting the lovely ladies on the iui bfp thread so think it would be easier to close this one and all gravitate over there especially as it seems that most of us on the bumps thread are quite happy to move over and really don't want to be upsetting people.

Shazia


----------

